# 73 GTO brake pedal too low



## gtoguy4 (Feb 6, 2015)

73 sat for about a year or so. Brakes spongy and vacuum hissing. I bought a new booster, master cylinder, proportioning valve kit. Got it all in, and bled the system, but the brake pedal grabs way too low near the floor. I'm not sure how to fix this. Should I just adjust the pedal with the threaded rod, or will that affect the master cylinder adjustment. Not sure how all this works together. Could use some help. Thanks


----------



## John Schutt (Aug 27, 2018)

I just went through a similar situation with my '68 when I performed a power front disc conversion.
Assuming it has disc brakes upfront and drums in rear.
Loose brakes on drums (front or rear) will cause a low brake pedal because the brake cylinders must push the shoes out farther to make up for being further away form the drums.
I adjusted the rears so there is no drag, parking brake worked as it should.
Fronts disc are already adjusted.
If pedal is still low, adjust the pedal rod to bring it up to factory spec.
I'm sure others will chime in with other thoughts.


----------

